# Tarpon hook ??



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Need advice best hook to use for big tarpon, I been using circle hooks and my hook up ratio is way down, I been able to hook up with 10 big tarpon to loose 8 of them after 20 to 40 minutes , please advice wich hook to use, thanks


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I have heard of some anglers using 39960 Mustad circle hook (size 13/0), and the Mustad 92671 short shank live bait hook (size 8/0). 
http://www.snlcorp.com/generalhooks.htm


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

*circle hooks*

Most the charter Captians around here are using the Mustad 14/0 39960D. I got lucky and got a 100 box for $14. I also got 30 of the 20/0's for 30 cents each.
I use a dremmel to sharpen all the hooks from the point to the tip of the barb.It would take forever with a file.Then I use a red or black sharpie pen to cover the glair of the hook and prevent rusting.
8 out of 10 isn't a bad hook-up ratio. Most spit the hook in the first 20-30 seconds. If your fight is lasting more then a minute or two, I would think the barb isn't penetrating the boney mouth. You only have the point in about 1/2 inch. What lb test line are you using? Is it enough to sink the hook past the barb?
If the Poons would show up in N Fla I would give these 20/0's a try out.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks for the replys, Benthook, I lost 8 out of 10 and yes I lost them after 20 minutes or so, I quess the hook is not going thru there mouth, I am trying a new hook, gamakatsu octopus se 4x 10/0. I am using Power Pro 50 lb


----------

